# ANYONE??



## stocka$$200sx (Jul 18, 2004)

does anyone on NF have a 240 with a silvia s15 motor in it?? I plan on doing a swap in a S14 with an S15 motor. I was thinking about doing it in an s13 but I would like to have Cruise Control (I'm on the highway a lot.) I open to your opinions and to any troubles anyone has run into while doing the swap. Responses are greatly appreciated.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

one word..SEARCH! check out sr20forums.com for more info..


----------

